# One tagless label for all sizes?



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

This may have been posted here but I think it
could save everyone a great deal of time and money.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-olEM2Qd04[/media]

You could even get a transfer made and use the
marking method to show the size.


Thoughts?


----------



## redat9 (Aug 13, 2007)

pretty cool, not all shirts can be printed like that though. It is a great idea though


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Quite interesting.... so Is that some kind of mini-screen? Or do I need a whole screen printing carousel for this.. thought I saw one in the background?

Thanks

--
Eze


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

super cool, i'd love to see more of the setup, also what kind of pen is it ? How would it work using plastisol transfer ? need some type of pen that isnt going to come off


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

That's an ugly circle.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

dptk said:


> super cool, i'd love to see more of the setup, also what kind of pen is it ? How would it work using plastisol transfer ? need some type of pen that isnt going to come off


 
I think they are using just a piece of round plastic
pipe or a something similiar dipped in the plastisol ink.


From their video 

_""__Custom inside tag screen printing.

Using an altered sleeve platen, custom inside tags are screen printed with all sizes listed. Individual sizes are then manually circled using a custom made tool and plastisol screen printing ink. The manufacturer's sewn in tag is then removed.""_


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Austin300 said:


> I think they are using just a piece of round plastic
> pipe or a something similiar dipped in the plastisol ink.
> 
> 
> ...


Their special tool is most likely a ballpoint pen with the ends popped off. In my opinion, it looks more professional if you did each size separately.


----------

